#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Αναλυτικές εξισώσεις ελέγχου τάσεων φερουσών τοιχοποιιών

## Xάρης

Γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρω τις αναλυτικές εξισώσεις ελέγχου τάσεων για φέρουσες τοιχοποιίες; Θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για έλεγχο υφιστάμενου.

Το βιβλίο του Κοσμόπουλου το οποίο μου σύστησαν γι αυτή τη δουλειά είναι παλιό και δε νομίζω ότι μπορώ να το βρω.

----------


## Xάρης

Θέλω να ελέγξω ένα υφιστάμενο κτίριο από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία.
Για να γίνει αυτό μου ζήτησαν από την πολεοδομία να χρησιμοποιήσω τις "αναλυτικές σχέσεις ελέγχου τάσεων" και μου υπέδειξαν το βιβλίο του Κοσμόπουλου.

Το οποίο βιβλίο δεν το βρήκα ούτε σε βιβλιοπωλείο ούτε στη βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ εκτός και αν είναι *ΑΥΤΟ*.

Θα κοιτάξω τ' άλλα που μου υποδείξατε. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DirectionLess

Αυτό είναι, ναι. Τι εννοείς τις αναλυτικές σχέσεις ελέγχου τάσεων ; Δηλαδή, αν το κάνεις με σύγκριση τάσεων έχουν πρόβλημα ; Κριτήριο αστοχίας σου ζητούν εν ολίγοις ;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν πρόκειται για κανένα διατηρητέο κτήριο μεγάλης οικονομικής και πολιτιστικής αξίας οπότε δεν ζητούν και πολλά πολλά.
Ο υπολογισμός των τάσεων δεν απαιτείται να γίνει αναλυτικά με κατάλληλο λογισμικό γι αυτή τη δουλειά και επιφανειακά ή χωρικά πεπερασμένα σε τρισδιάστατο μοντέλο.
Οπότε προφανώς υπάρχουν κάποιοι προσεγγιστικοί τύποι που πρέπει να εφαρμόσω και αυτούς ψάχνω.

Έγινε μάλιστα αναφορά σ' ένα Excel που έχει κάνει συνάδελφος και το διέθεσε στην πολεοδομία αλλά είναι κλειδωμένο. Καιρός να γίνει και ένα μη κλειδωμένο και ελεύθερο για τον καθέναν. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ. Θα το φτιάξουμε και για παρουσίαση αν το θες και όποιος θέλει να προσθέσει και τον έλεγχο λυγισμού.

----------


## DirectionLess

Της Καραντώνη έχει κάποια λάθη σε κάποιες δυνάμεις των σχέσεων, απ΄ ό,τι μου είχε πει. Δεν το έχω το βιβλίο μπροστά μου, θα το κοιτάξω και θα σας απαντήσω.

----------


## DirectionLess

Λοιπόν, το λάθος έχει να κάνει με τον υπολογισμό του συνημιτόνου, δηλαδή αντί για ποσότητα υψωμένη στα τρια δεύτερα, θα βάλετε σκέτο το 3J3 δια 2J2. Σορρυ κίολας, αλλά κάτι έπαθε το πληκτρολόγιο και σκάλωσε, και ως εκ τούτου δεν μπορώ να βάλω τη γραμμή του κλάσματος (είναι για πέταμα).

P.S. Στον τύπο που αναφέρει ένας συνάδελφος παραπάνω, προσθέστε και ένα τετράγωνο στο fwc, δηλαδή εκεί που λέει a * (J2 δια fwc), βάλτε a * (J2 δια fwc^2) - αναφέρομαι στο πρώτο σκέλος του τύπου.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## DirectionLess

Σωστός ο Εμμανουήλ.

----------


## Xάρης

Εκτός επιπέδου ροπή σε τοίχους που συνδέονται με διάφραγμα (πλάκες από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα) έχουμε ή την θεωρούμε μηδενική;

----------

